# Verkaufe Komplett-System mit einem Jahr Restgarantie!



## kalloe (18. März 2009)

Im Angebot befindet sich ein knapp vier Jahre altes Komplettsystem aus der Reihe Atelco 4 Gamez!. Das System wurde im Mai 2005 mit einer Garantielaufzeit von fünf Jahren gekauft, verfügt also noch über mehr als ein Jahr Restgarantie in allen Atelco-Filialen. Die ursprünglich verbaute und nun defekte GeForce 6600GT wurde von Atelco durch eine neue GeForce 8500GT ersetzt. Selbstverständlich werden sämtliche Originalbelege dem PC beigelegt.

Folgende Komponenten sind laut Rechnung verbaut:

CPU: AMD Athlon64 3500+ (Winchester)
Mainboard: MSI K8 Neo4-F, Nvidia Nforce4, Sockel 939
Grafikkarte: MSI NX8500GT-TD256EH/D2, PCI-Express
Festplatte: Hitachi HDS722525-VLSA80, 250GB, S-ATA
RAM: 1024MB DDR Corsair PC3200/400 (2x 512MB)
Laufwerke: LG GDR-8163B / LG GSA-4163B (DVD Laufwerk defekt, DVD-Brenner funktioniert einwandfrei)
Gehäuse: Compucase 6C29BS 350 Watt

Dazu wurde von mir im Dezember 2007 eine Creative Soundblaster X-Fi verbaut, welche nicht im Atelco-Garantieprogramm mitinbegriffen ist.



Zur Atelco Garantie
ATELCO 5-Jahres-Garantie

Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hinaus bieten wir Ihnen die ATELCO 5-Jahres-Garantie: Diese umfasst die Standard-Konfiguration eines ATELCO-PCs (Gehäuse, 3,5'' Floppy, Mainboard, Prozessor, Hauptspeicher, Festplatte, Controller und Grafikkarte). Der miterworbene Monitor ist eingeschlossen (außer LCD-Bildschirme). Unsere 5-Jahres-Garantie erhalten Sie auch, wenn Sie Ihren PC selbst zusammenbauen.

Quelle: Atelco Webseite

----------------------

Preisangebote bitte via PN,

Liebe Grüße,

kalloe


----------

